# duck hunting in northern utah



## woodduckkiller (Sep 2, 2010)

i just moved down to logan utah to go to school, i love to hunt ducks, but no where to go here. any suggestions? i used to go everyday after school up in idaho, but i am now clueless as to where to go and could really use some help


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

There are all sorts of WMA's and public waters around... I'd just hit up the DWR info page or Google Earth and do some checking yourself. Probably not a whole lot of "freebie" info going to come from other hunters but good duck hunting isn't that hard to find usually.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

You got cutler right there in your town.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Came home from Bear lake Sunday and went past Cutler for a look see. everything looks full. Saw a raft of 50-60 geese in the water and a couple ducks flying around. I assume geese are locals since nothing is really moving yet.


----------

